# My porch project



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Someone made a comment awhile back that people behind the counter dont have experience with the products they sell. Well, some of us do. Maybe not hundreds of gallons with a particular product, but enough experience to form an opinion, and give application pointers.

Here's my cedar porch that I refinished. Its not completely done, and would like some opinions on how to finish. ( top peak, and cedar shake, paint it or stain )


Before


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres a closeup of the floor....It was pretty much a disaster when I started. There were a bunch of Behr stain cans in the basement when I bought the place.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I chemically stripped with BM 315-00 finish remover, diluted 50/50 because the stain looked semi-solid. It stripped really well, the only reason I sanded was to remove the existing grooves in the wood ( no not from me powerwashing )

To finish I used 2 coats of Sikkens DEK Finish 078 natural, and the solid is Sikkens Rubbol Solid DEK matched to the Siding...1 coat so far. I need to finish the peak and cedar shake, not sure if I want it stained or solid.

After


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good, what is that on your walkway? looks like someone painted it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Looks good, what is that on your walkway? looks like someone painted it.


I took the last pics this morning. Its water from my sprinkler. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work, good to see you can mix paint and have gotten your hands dirty as well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Nice work, good to see you can mix paint and have gotten your hands dirty as well.


I took all the railings apart so I could "evict" all the hornets that had decided to call it home. I shot that expandable foam into all the empty space on the handrails so hopefully they cant come back. I forgot to wear gloves when using that crap.....Took about 3 days to wear off.


Im not sure what to do with the peak, and the cedar shake. Im thinking to put the solid on it, but its also a sin to do that to cedar. It just stands out on the house and looks sorta out of place. I dunno what to do,  I can make decisions for other people no problem, just cant do it on my own home


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea those type of handrails are a haven for wasps. True it is a shame to put color on cedar. White would look really good there on those beams.

Of course I haven't seen the rest of the house so it might not fit.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Yea those type of handrails are a haven for wasps. True it is a shame to put color on cedar. White would look really good there.
> 
> Of course I haven't seen the rest of the house so it might not fit.


I thought that too. The whole house is brick. Theres a little bit of shake painted in the color that I matched the railings and risers to, thats on the front and side of the house on the peaks.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good so far. I would go with a semi transparent on the roof framing, if anything. I like the natural weathered cedar look, but if you want a finish I prefer something that is not clear.


----------

